# Guerrilla grow plan



## Botany_Bob (Sep 18, 2006)

Just getting started planning for the upcoming 2006-2007 grow season and was wondering if anyone had any special guerrilla grow tips they wanted to share. I was thinking about getting my seeds online maybe 2 different strains thinking about Durban Poison and Swazi from Nirvanna Seeds then starting them in winter (What month should I start them?). Develop my site in early spring (Is it better to plant a large group or spread the plants out over a larger area in clumps of 2 or 3 plants?). Ammend the holes with water holding polymers, time release nutes, and good potting soil on one day and then coming back the next day with the plants. Then leave the plants to do their thing and stay away from them until the 12/12 natural lighting occurs in August. Take out all the males and wait for flowering to finish to return to the plants for harvest. I live in the South so I think mother nature will take care of their water needs. Any thoughts? Any tips?


----------



## Bulgarblast (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi BB. I can't comment too much on your plan as I'm a newbie to all this meself. But taking what ive learned from my current grow, I would be concerned by you leaving them to 'do their thing' as in my experience that means insects and other critters doing their thing too...

I think without regular insect repelant spraying, my favourite girl would be my favourite ex!

Good luck anyhow.


----------



## Hick (Sep 26, 2006)

hullo bot'bob...the problem with "time released" ferts, they don't release what the plant needs, when it needs it. They simply release ferts. MJ needs different nutrients through different stages.
  For mj to grow to its potential, _it must be cared for_. "IMHO", in most cases/scenarios, mj won't survive, let alone produce a quality crop without routine maintenance. Bugs, critters, drought wil most likely be visiting your plants, as should their caretaker..You're spending hard earned money on seed, why risk throwing it away.
    IMHO, spreading the plants, 2-3 per spot, will increase your chance of success.


----------



## Constantlyhigh (Oct 1, 2006)

I've never had a heavy plot of plants growing and my best record is 3 plants from seed to harvest.  I suggest a few areas of 2-3 plants.  My plnats ended up to be stealthy, but by the end of the season the plants proving cover for my bud have started to fall back or get mashed down by some recent heavy rains, so now my plants are not as hidden as they were during the summer.

Not too concerned though, it still takes an effort to get tomy grow area.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello B,B not sure what part of the south you are in but here is something that may help . Others that don`t no what im talking about but you might. If there is any cudzoo growing in your area mj will grow like crazy planted in it. The more sun you have the better it will do. Plants seem to strive there . It makes great cover too because it covers everything when growing. The only way for your plants to be seen is from the air. Only one draw back you have to go at least once every three weeks and cut back the runners or they will  cover it over. As cudzoo grows it makes lots of organic matter along with the shade holds moisture on the dryest years. If you dont have any in your area look for an area of newly cut timber around two years old.  find some big rottin log piles plant your plants in top of the piles. In the right places your shovel will go 2 feet in the ground with no effort and mj will grow like crazy if  you get your plants off to a good start and don`t stunt them like so many people do. Also i have even taken a wooden frame and sheet of plastic out to the grow site in the spring fill it with good dirt and plant and cover with plastic. Be sure to remove plastic before tops of plants hit it. Then just transplant to the spot you want the plants. Be sure not to leave grow bed were someone might see it. A lot of plants are found not because of seeing the plants but because someone sees some old flower pots or cups left in the area.  Im a southern grower from the miss. delta. I cant tell you anything about inside growing but i can about gurrilla growing. peace slim


----------

